# cutting fiberglass



## TomrK (Aug 25, 2009)

I have 3 laminations of 1/8 thk maple sandwiched between .040 thk fiberglass sheet. All is epoxied together to make one piece. I can cut this on my bandsaw but dulls the blade very quickly. I think this is due to the fiberglass laminations. Is there a type of blade made specifically for cutting this stuff (I would classify cutting the fiberglass as something like cutting ceramic material)? Need I change from band saw to a table saw to use this blade?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TomrK, you can get specific bandsaw blades for cutting fiberglass, but they won't be very good with the lamination of wood and glass. Your best bet, in my experience, is to use what you would use for the wood and then just sharpen it. I tend to actually use a jigsaw when I'm cutting lams like that because the blades are cheap and easily replaced.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Tomrk,
If I were cutting fiberglass as you describe...

My choice would be the table saw and three passes to accomplish the cut. From your description, the fiberglass is a little less than 1/16" thick. The first two cuts would be about 1/16" deep on each side of the sheet. This would cut rather cleanly through the fiberglass. Then a final cut through the plywood. 

Use a sharp carbide tooth blade for the cuts. A triple chip grind would be best but a cross cut (plywood blade) would also work. I would avoid using a high speed steel blade for the cut. (That is what your band saw blade is.)


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm with Frank not much to do with the different materials all together. Fiberglas will eat saw blades and the dust from it is really bad use a respirator.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I used to build custom skateboards that had layers of carbon fiber and fiberglass, and I always used my bandsaw to cut them out. I just used the cheapest olson blades I could find, and replaced them after they dulled or broke from the heat buildup.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I would use an inexpensive but sharp carbide tipped blade on my table saw, or skillsaw. Once it is dull throw it away and get a new one. Have a good extraction system to control dust, and wear a respirator and face mask. The dust is deadly, and the particles can really damage your eyes.

Gerry


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

When building bows that are lamenated just as you described I use the table saw and cut it all in one pass. I have never had any problems with them delaminating or chiping with that method.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

If you use a tablesaw, there's no reason to do multiple passes on material that's about 1 1/2 inches thick. 

I personally would still use the bandsaw or a jigsaw, but that's a preference thing, and will primarily depend on the size of your sheets, I suspect.


----------

